

Wikipedia: Comparison of US Presidential Candiates - pzaich
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_United_States_presidential_candidates,_2012#Tax_policy

======
ndesaulniers
I'm all for people making informed decisions, but I don't feel this article as
being unbiased. Not surprisingly, it's marked for deletion:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Comparison_of_United_States_presidential_candidates,_2012_%282nd_nomination%29)

